# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  ساخت  GUI زیبا  با GTK یا Wxwidget یا QT

## yanin_taheri

سلام من یکم تازه کارم میخواستم بدونم ایا میشه همچین
فرومی رو با (GUI Framework ( QT GTK WXwidget مثل 
http://wikisend.com/download/291862/TestGui.zip

ساخت
این البته یک فورم خیلیی ساده با دو Button که کلا با چهار تا تصویر Png ساخته شده و من به سادگی میتونم این فورم رو در دلفی یا C#‎‎‎‎ بسازم
البته این فورم قابلیت Move رو داره و قابلیت Resize رو هم به سادگی میشه بهش اضافه کرد
البته همین فرم رو میشه برای لینوکس با Lazarus با همین کیفیت ساخت
ولی میخواستم بدونم راهی وجود داره که این رو با QT GTK WxWidget یا سایر Gui Framework ساخت؟
اگر یک مثال بزنید ممنون میشم

----------

